# Would you buy a cheaper wax just to try it?



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

As above. 1000s of waxes out there which all claim they are different. Some just like the fact they are cheap. 

This only really applies if you have never tried/ seen the product but would you buy a cheaper wax just because its cheap and you want to try it? 

Keep spotting R222 waxes up for sale. I have no need to try it but keep seeing them at great prices. Is it worth trying knowing that it wont be as durable as other waxes I have. I also keep seeing specific dodo waxes I wouldn't mind trying but don't actually feel like I need them. 

I'd say wax is a bit of a niche market as the majority of car owners pay someone to sort it or clean it so I just cant understand why there is soooooo many waxes, products etc. It's a minefield for a noob.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

I have R222 and it is a great wax especially after R21 pre wax cleaner.Nice wet look wax, durability might not be the best but easy on/off great on dark colours:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got P21s (aka R222) and it is a stunning concourse wax, just don't expect it to last very long. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

R222 Concours one of the best wet looking looking waxes on the market, and it's also one of the easiest to use too! You can literally apply it on the car, wait a few hours, then buff it off again! Certainly worth a try mate!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

How long are we talking? 

What does concourse actually mean?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Guitarjon said:


> How long are we talking?
> 
> What does concourse actually mean?


~2 months if you're lucky.

Concours = Car show. :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I've had great results with R222 without any waiting time, and yeah lasts 8 weeks tops


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

People who never try the likes of 476s, 845, fk 1000p, R222 etc because them think they are too cheap are missing out. There are plenty of wax snobs out there and I am glad I`m not one of them.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

R222 is a good wax mate i used to use it quite a bit actually,and yes it's worth having it's a good product imo


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

I use 476s, and it is a brilliant and cheap wax.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Personally i'd try and buy them off the for sale section on here from members to try out or trade them for something i have would rather stuff getting used than looking pretty on a shelf etc, but being the "cheap" products to try out i think is good, since has been proven on here many times the cheap stuff can get results up there with the "better" and often much more expensive brands.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, I would and I often do. If I don't like it for whatever reason - Ebay calls.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

There's not one dodojuice wax that won't impress you, the only thing cheap about them is the price as the punch well above their price tag and out do some expensive wax's in the durability from and bead :thumb:

My two favs supernatural hybrid and purple haze - part dodo part rubbishboys creation call rubbishboys juiced edition is immense!


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

dave- said:


> People who never try the likes of 476s, 845, fk 1000p, R222 etc because them think they are too cheap are missing out. There are
> plenty of wax snobs out there and I am glad I`m not one of them.


Agree

I use Colly 476 on my vitosportx and get 6 months no problem and its a bargain!:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

dave- said:


> People who never try the likes of 476s, 845, fk 1000p, R222 etc because them think they are too cheap are missing out. There are plenty of wax snobs out there and I am glad I`m not one of them.


Not sure where you're getting that feeling. There's maybe not been many posts regarding them since you've recently joined but lots of members here use the products you've mentioned here 

As for trying waxes & sealants cheap or expensive, it's part of the fun. I like them regardless of cost. One of my firm favourites costs about £12-£17, another about £130. Those mentioned above have many many threads on here.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

dave- said:


> People who never try the likes of 476s, 845, fk 1000p, R222 etc because them think they are too cheap are missing out. There are plenty of wax snobs out there and I am glad I`m not one of them.


Its not snobbery fella, its started with the cheaper stuff and have moved onto the more expensive stuff because its better, if you just want cheap durable wax,granted something like 476 is fine but for me personally detailngs a hobby i enjoy and i will spend what i want and can afford and if i'm called a snob so be it


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

moosh said:


> There's not one dodojuice wax that won't impress you, the only thing cheap about them is the price as the punch well above their price tag and out do some expensive wax's in the durability from and bead :thumb:
> 
> My two favs supernatural hybrid and purple haze - part dodo part rubbishboys creation call rubbishboys juiced edition is immense!


What he said^


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> What he said^


Never rated dodo's offerings personally but each to their own:thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

rtjc said:


> As for trying waxes & sealants cheap or expensive, it's part of the fun. I like them regardless of cost.


This echos my thoughts to a T, I have far more wax products than I need but just love to experiment.

Some great buys come up on here so keep your eyes peeled & enjoy a nice veriety


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

msb said:


> Never rated dodo's offerings personally but each to their own:thumb:


Why not ?,theres gold in them there pots lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

> Jealousy is an emotion and typically refers to the negative thoughts and feelings of insecurity, fear, and anxiety over an anticipated loss of something that the person values, particularly in reference to a human connection. Jealousy often consists of a combination of presenting emotions such as anger, resentment, inadequacy, helplessness and disgust. In the original broad meaning used in this article, jealousy is distinct from envy, though the two terms have popularly become synonymous in the English language, with both now taking on the narrower definition originally used for envy alone.




keep on posting up the silly little moans, if it makes you all feel better... :lol:










:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

i've tried waxes from my first, collinite 476s, upto to dodo juice supernatural and auto finesse passion. 

imo the more expensive ones perform better, for me personally, and will gladly buy other in the same price range, it makes me happy.


i still have waxes such as cg xxx wax, and others, will try things when they pop up, why not?!


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

I really like my autosmart carnauba gold but I've got a very nice pot of dodo juice carnauba cream egg which I can not wait to try out £5 V's £35 just because I wanted to try a dodo juice wax ( I've got two tubs of the gold ) :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I took this to the extreme and bought some Turtle Wax Ice Paste off ebay. You can get it for peanuts.

To my astonishment, it's really good. Just in the middle of a durability test, been on around a month now and is showing no signs of giving up yet.

I've only ever really used cheap-ish waxes, the most expensive being HD wax. I've not seen a great difference between any LSP I've used. I've used some Dodo Skull Candy and again found it no better than HD, Nattys etc but I'm not going to be able to properly comment on threads like this until I've used a "proper" boutique wax.

Watch this space though, as Mitchell & King have been tempting me for months now...


----------



## nicsastar (Sep 24, 2012)

im going to try simoniz original . ive always wondered what its like when ever i see it in halfords for £7 .


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Just bought some second hand r222 on here. Will try it on a mates car just before he gets rid of the car. Only needs to look good for a month of so that way. I am in the market for some more expensive wax but no money at the moment. My problem is I spend a load of money on products for everybody else's bloody cars.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

nicsastar said:


> im going to try simoniz original . ive always wondered what its like when ever i see it in halfords for £7 .


It's good you'll like it,the durability is unreal,two very thin coats will last 6 months easy,and the tin will last years..


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

msb said:


> Never rated dodo's offerings personally but each to their own:thumb:


If I had a pound for every time you've said you don't like dodo I'd be seriously rich :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Used Nattys Blue for the first time today, smells great, easy on and easy off.

Will be interesting to see how long it lasts


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I dont not like the Dodo waxes but I haven`t found them to be better than anything else.
After using expensive waxes and feeling they didnt deliver, I really dont see the point anymore. Thats just me, I appreciate that to others its a great hobby but for me I just want my car to look as good as it can.
I decided on sticking to my cheaper waxes (476 at the moment) however I was tempted "to get back in the saddle" by the offer of a sample of a high end wax from a sponsor on here, it never came though so the moment has since past:rolleyes
Nothing wrong with trying cheaper waxes:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Why not ?,theres gold in them there pots lol


Because they are average at best, maybe it was the over hyping when i tried them so i expected to much from them i don't know, they just failed to impress as much as other waxes including cheap and expensive ones, for instance from a money perspective Vics Red is way better looks wise For Sub £35 than anything dodo can offer, imo of course


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

moosh said:


> If I had a pound for every time you've said you don't like dodo I'd be seriously rich :thumb:


That's cos my opinion isn't gonna change anytime soon unless the bring out something pretty spectacular:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohhh, if the R222 isn't going to last you long enough, then I'd recommend you
try Harlys Wax - just as much shine, better longevity, as long as you don't
attack it with a PW(!) I've used it several times applied by the spit'n'polish
technique and it's an absolute joy. Higher end waxes tend to be very finicky
to apply, with the notable exeption of CG 50/50...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

My higher end waxes aren't finicky at all


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Ohhh, if the R222 isn't going to last you long enough, then I'd recommend you
> try Harlys Wax - just as much shine, better longevity, as long as you don't
> attack it with a PW(!) I've used it several times applied by the spit'n'polish
> technique and it's an absolute joy. Higher end waxes tend to be very finicky
> ...


just as steve says harlys is brilliant:thumb:
another great wax is G3 supergloss paste wax,available from halfrauds very underrated imo


----------



## F17BUG (Mar 27, 2011)

I must admit I like a bargain wax and I've used Simoniz original for years on various cars. It seems to protect really well and give a nice warm finish can be abit of a pig to buff off though sometimes with no residue. It's especially nice on older finishes I use it on my beetle now mainly but I've used it on loads of things including Porsches and most recently a 3000gt Mitsubishi

I do think boutique waxes definitely have a place and I'm a fiend for buying them but sometimes its nice to go old school


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am not a fan of Dodo Juice either. Tried Supernatural @ £60 and it did not impress me. Ive since tried Bouncers 22 and it is a bit special I must admit. Finish Kare products I have the Pink Wax and FK1000p both superb and a tub of AS Wax, another seriously underrated product. I do want to try a high end wax but I want something special


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Since I started this thread I have got some r222 on the way and some orange crush. I have no idea when I will use them, probably just add to the collection... They were cheap so I thought I'd try them.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

what waxes do you currently have jon?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Britemax vantage, auto glym hd, sealants egp, some other thing forgot what it is.

I've tried a number of others too, these are the ones I actually have at the moment. I tend to use AG hd on other people's cars and the britemax on my own or lighter colours as I prefer the finish.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Not really into my sealants either.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Some nice waxes there mate britemax is very good for the money:thumb:


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Another vote for Turtle Wax Ice Paste here. It's cheap, easy to apply, gives a great shine, the beading lasts for several months and you don't get any white residue at all.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> Not really into my sealants either.


Try some Toughcoat or Liquidshield, they are both my favorites sealant wise:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I nearly bought some ceramishielf the other day but didn't n in the end. Do keep wanting to try some auto finesse products though!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Joe the Plumber said:


> Another vote for Turtle Wax Ice Paste here. It's cheap, easy to apply, gives a great shine, the beading lasts for several months and you don't get any white residue at all.


I tried this, it's easy and does give a nice shine but I didn't actually find it very durable.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

For me It's difficult to ignore the immense value for money and ability of FK1000P. £19 for a big tin which will last you years


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

I tend to use the gf's car to test different products on. She's happy as it's still getting protected either way!


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

I use AG HD Wax which is really good, got a AF Soul wax in my Lucky dip bag from Polished Bliss so will give that a whirl next time.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Megs 16 good procected and nice beeding for a nice money


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Got some r222 to try today but think I will test this out on my mums car before she gives it back to vw as she wants me to get rid of a few scratches. Ill not be looking for durability just something so its not bare when I've polished it. Not the best smelling wax I've used.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got loads of waxes, a fair few impulse buys just to try 
Most are what people on here would say are cheap. My most expensive are my 3 Dodo juice waxes.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Had a few more impulse buys lately...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> Had a few more impulse buys lately...


No worries my man :wave:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R222 is my regular user!

Lasts for ages too, in terms of how much you have left in the pot! Means you can reapply wax every 6 weeks economically


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Mattey h said:


> I use 476s, and it is a brilliant and cheap wax.


I have this on the C2 now, only did one coat about 2 to 3 months ago and its still going strong, when the weather gets better again then I will change to something different, like the ABYSS I got in the autobrite sale yesterday. :thumb:

Chris


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Expensive doesn`t necessarily mean better. Customers impressed with our paste wax have been surprised by how cheap it is and for the size of the tin.
We price our products so more people can enjoy them:thumb:


----------

